# SuperOcean Appreciation Thread



## Sugman

I knew I liked it when I bought it, but I didn't realize I'd like it this much. I really appreciate how versatile these watches are. Mine'll never be mistaken for something dressy, but strap/bracelet changes really turn this into a different watch.

Let's see yours!


----------



## rsittner

Great photos Sug! Thanks for the post. And I agree, the SO is very versatile.

Here is mine on a brown leather strap









And again on a rubber mesh strap









Put it on a SS bracelet and it would "dress-up" quite nicely. You know, for trips to Wal-Mart, Quick-Stop, etc...

Randy


----------



## Nokie

Looks great on the CF style strap as well as the one with white stitching accents. 

IMHO, it would look great on anything!

Enjoy.


----------



## tmokorn




----------



## Regulateur

Here's my Superocean Steelfish from 2007










Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## 2premo

the Steelfish I bought in '05


----------



## helderberg

Steelfish i blue from 2007. Superocean is a great watch group. 
Frank.


----------



## Sugman

helderberg said:


> View attachment 16076242
> 
> 
> Steelfish i blue from 2007. Superocean is a great watch group.
> Frank.


That's a cool pic!


----------



## JorgeB

I bought the SuperOcean 42 Orange like 3 weeks ago and I couldnt be happier. Sooo comfortable and under the radar. Love it.


----------



## O2AFAC67

Jorge Borbolla said:


> I bought the SuperOcean 42 Orange like 3 weeks ago and I couldnt be happier. Sooo comfortable and under the radar. Love it.


Without pics it didn't happen...  
Best,
Ron


----------



## Nutbeem

My SO44 is one of my favorite watches. The matte bezel with the anti-reflective coating is just a great look, and once you pop it off the bracelet, it can be anything you want it to be.


----------



## O2AFAC67

Nutbeem said:


> My SO44 is one of my favorite watches. The matte bezel with the anti-reflective coating is just a great look, and once you pop it off the bracelet, it can be anything you want it to be.
> 
> It's just a great value.
> 
> View attachment 16077945


LOVE that strap on that beauty!!!  
Best,
Ron


----------



## karwath




----------



## Sugman




----------



## crazyotterhound

I sold my white dial SO 42 on rubber to buy this which arrived today:










Delighted with it so far. The bracelet was a bit fiddly to adjust as some of the screws were very reluctant to go back in when reassembling the bracelet. The other thing I noticed was how stiff the deployant is to open and close (as in press and lock into place), hopefully that will loosen up a bit


----------



## rsittner

crazyotterhound said:


> I sold my white dial SO 42 on rubber to buy this which arrived today:
> 
> View attachment 16085964
> 
> 
> Delighted with it so far. The bracelet was a bit fiddly to adjust as some of the screws were very reluctant to go back in when reassembling the bracelet. The other thing I noticed was how stiff the deployant is to open and close (as in press and lock into place), hopefully that will loosen up a bit


Looks great on your wrist! Hopefully, the clasp will smooth out as you use it.

Randy


----------



## O2AFAC67

crazyotterhound said:


> The other thing I noticed was how stiff the deployant is to open and close (as in press and lock into place), hopefully that will loosen up a bit///


From our "Articles" section above this main forum... Deployant Clasp adjustment procedure...


----------



## crazyotterhound

O2AFAC67 said:


> From our "Articles" section above this main forum... Deployant Clasp adjustment procedure...


Didn't see that, will give that a go for sure, thanks very much for the heads up!


----------



## Frazier140

I have the bracelet, deployment rubber and pin and buckle as shown.

Interesting comments about the clasp, mine also is so damn stiff and janky I never even bother to put it back on. Why even try to make it better or break it in not impressed. It does wears fantastic on the Breitling deployment rubber, its my summer/vacation choice. Even with the clasp and no great timekeeping for COSC (+5.5) it has survived as my favorite diver beating out the SMP300, Sinn U2, Doxa's and Bremont.

Frazier


----------



## stvenski64

Steelfish A17360


----------



## Sugman




----------



## Sugman

I like this watch more every time I wear it. To add to the general aesthetics that I like, I put this thing on Saturday morning. It's now Monday late-morning. It's gained a whopping 3 seconds over that time (48+ hours), and that includes going on a 4-mile run earlier today. The jostling of the run didn't affect anything at all. It's hard not to appreciate that.


----------



## duc

Owning this pushes me closer to selling my 16 year old 16610 (which I almost never wear anymore):


----------



## sam suon

Decided to change it up and picked up the blue rubber strap for my blue Superocean 44. Enjoying the lighter weight of the watch. Might pick up a white rubber strap as well this coming weekend. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tmokorn

Bittersweet, but my Superocean A13340 is now the only Breitling I own. I kept my favorite, and what thought was the best one in my former 3 Breitling collection. I purchased this many years ago when I passed all of my architectural license exams and it was my first luxury watch. I hope to keep this going for a long time so it can be passed down one day. I look at it the same way now as I did when I got it. My steel and yellow gold Navitimer and Chronomat GMT are on their way to new homes and have been replaced by a steel and yellow gold black dial Seamaster 300m. Feels like I’ve crossed over to the dark side, but so far I am very pleased and am delighted to have some brushed surfaces. Right now a 2 watch collection is perfect for me.

The Navitimer was too delicate and I wouldn’t wear it near water. It was really a dress watch and didn’t see much use, at least not these days when the only traveling is from the home office to the refrigerator. The Chronomat was a great watch, but a bit too large and heavy for me on a long day. Both watches didn’t have a quick set date making it a real pain if they wound down. My Superocean has everything I wanted in a watch: robust movement, 42mm size, day/date, quick set date, 500M water resistance, engine turned dial, applied wings, great bracelet, and a unique color combination. I’ve seen the newer versions in person and they are quite nice, but lack the character for me. Other current offerings are not overly impressive IMO, it’s like the substance has been diluted.


----------



## Sugman




----------



## Sugman

Tried to reach a wider general audience over in the Public Forum, but if anyone is interested...
I really like this watch...Breitling SuperOcean 42 | WatchUSeek Watch Forums


----------



## zephyrus17

Just got this in the mail today. Love the color!


----------



## rsittner

Gorgeous! Thanks for posting.

Randy


----------



## Porky4774




----------



## zephyrus17

Amazing lume


----------



## rsittner

zephyrus17 said:


> Amazing lume
> View attachment 16136744


That's not Lume, that's a night-light! You could read a book with that.

Thanks for posting.

Randy


----------



## rsittner

SuperOcean II Today...









Randy


----------



## Pogamasing

New arrival for me of an old SuperOcean.


----------



## zephyrus17

Nice orange. Breitling is one of the brands that really embraces louder colors


----------



## JoeJoester

On my Superocean 44 you can see the Lume already when it's only slightly darker than bright sunlight.....


----------



## [email protected] C

I'm seriously considering the 42mm as my next purchase- gonna go to an AD today and see how they wear. I have 6.75 wrists but I'm 6' 1" 200 lbs. 42mm may work.


----------



## zephyrus17

They tend to wear small. Supposedly, the 42 is 41.4 mm, and 44 is 43.something mm. The 42 on me looked a bit too small. But it depends on your preference too. I was just drawn to the yellow, so I didn't have a "choice"


----------



## [email protected] C

42mm wore very nicely! Really liked it- but there was a pre-owned Omega Seamaster Professional there as well I also liked. Hmmmm&#8230;,,


----------



## zephyrus17

Bought a new black+yellow Chevron strap, thanks @CrownAndBuckle! Thought it matched the colors really well.

It helps to take out some of the weight, but also makes the watch feel less top heavy. The default bracelet links had this weird habit of 'folding', and sticking to the curvature of the wrist, so this is an improvement for sure.


----------



## horntk

Pic of my Super Ocean 44. Looking for an alligator strap.


----------



## Sugman

[email protected] C said:


> I'm seriously considering the 42mm as my next purchase- gonna go to an AD today and see how they wear. I have 6.75 wrists but I'm 6' 1" 200 lbs. 42mm may work.


I’m about with you…a shade under 6’1” and a shade over 200 pounds. My wrist is not quite 7”. My 42mm SO fits wonderfully.









Per your 2nd post: I also have the Omega SMP. It also works out quite well.


----------



## [email protected] C

Sugman said:


> I’m about with you…a shade under 6’1” and a shade over 200 pounds. My wrist is not quite 7”. My 42mm SO fits wonderfully.
> 
> View attachment 16152213
> 
> Per your 2nd post: I also have the Omega SMP. It also works out quite well.


Ironically I ended up with a different SMP from another AD and I love it! The Breitling was super cool though- it was a tough choice!


----------



## Sugman

[email protected] C said:


> Ironically I ended up with a different SMP from another AD and I love it! The Breitling was super cool though- it was a tough choice!
> 
> View attachment 16152680


And a nice choice. I went with the black one (put it on a Hirsch Accent).








But this weekend's watch will be the SuperOcean (on a Hirsch Tiger). I really like the casual vibe it has. Both are obviously black divers, but they're different enough that I don't have any issues with having both. They each fill a different role for me.








Both are nice watches...couldn't go wrong with either. If you ever decide on a 2nd diver, the SuperOcean ain't a bad choice!


----------



## zephyrus17

It's raining cats and dogs today. I'm so glad I went for the 44mm Superocean with 1000m water resistance! I'm pretty sure if I wore any other diver with only 300m, the watch would basically be destroyed.


----------



## rsittner

zephyrus17 said:


> It's raining cats and dogs today. I'm so glad I went for the 44mm Superocean with 1000m water resistance! I'm pretty sure if I wore any other diver with only 300m, the watch would basically be destroyed.


You are pushing the limits of its performance there, so be careful!

Randy


----------



## zephyrus17

I made sure not to move my arms in case the dynamic pressure shattered the glass


----------



## rsittner

zephyrus17 said:


> I made sure not to move my arms in case the dynamic pressure shattered the glass


Wise move. Keep us informed if any issues develop.

Randy


----------



## Sugman

zephyrus17 said:


> It's raining cats and dogs today. I'm so glad I went for the 44mm Superocean with 1000m water resistance! I'm pretty sure if I wore any other diver with only 300m, the watch would basically be destroyed.


----------



## rsittner

Had some thunderstorms roll through the area last night. The power was out for only a few minutes. Was able to use my SuperOcean II as a safety light!









Randy


----------



## swissra




----------



## CFK-OB

From 2009. Still keeps perfect time and hasn't been serviced yet, although I'll probably send it in to Breitling in the next year or so.









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Vural

Lume


----------



## kavants




----------



## Whiskey&Watch

Breitling Antares World from their Windrider series.
_Edit: Apologies for posting in the wrong thread! I supposed to post it in the WRUW thread🙏_


----------



## rsittner

Whiskey&Watch said:


> Breitling Antares World from their Windrider series.
> View attachment 16175632


You don’t see many of those in the wild! Very nice. Thanks for posting.

Randy


----------



## Whiskey&Watch

rsittner said:


> You don’t see many of those in the wild! Very nice. Thanks for posting.
> 
> Randy


Ta, Randy! Mine was bought in 1997 in Japan!


----------



## Sugman

It's getting close...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Sugman said:


> It's getting close...


Indeed... 😨


----------



## tiki5698

One of my favorite youtubers dropped this vid, thought I’d share. His reasoning for buying was actually very similar to why I bought a SO. Still wish I had mine but had to sell it to help fund my premier.


----------



## Giucco

Would you all say the blue dial or the white dial is better on the Superocean?


----------



## rsittner

Giucco said:


> Would you all say the blue dial or the white dial is better on the Superocean?


You are setting yourself up for a split decision there. So many forum members each with a unique opinion. Go with the one that puts the biggest smile on your face when you wear it!

Personally, that would be the blue dial. In fact, there is already a thread here about how beautiful the Breitling blue dials are. Take a look and see for yourself!

Welcome to the Forum!

Randy


----------



## Sugman

Thanks for sharing…can’t say that I really disagree with a lot of the video!


----------



## TexasTee

One of my favorites!


----------



## emj84

Stopped by an AD in Roseville last weekend and tried one on. Was a very big fan!


----------



## rsittner

emj84 said:


> View attachment 16190353
> 
> 
> Stopped by an AD in Roseville last weekend and tried one on. Was a very big fan!


Is that Ben Bridge in Roseville? I have been in their shop many times. I used to live in Fair Oaks.

Randy


----------



## emj84

rsittner said:


> Is that Ben Bridge in Roseville? I have been in their shop many times. I used to live in Fair Oaks.
> 
> Randy


That is exactly where I went! Super nice people there, will deff go back when I am up there again.


----------



## zephyrus17

Up on the Sleeping Bear Dunes with my SO


----------



## Sugman

Halloween is such a fun time.


----------



## Nutbeem

I don’t know how I missed this in the original post, but WHAT STRAP IS THIS…











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman

Nutbeem said:


> I don’t know how I missed this in the original post, but WHAT STRAP IS THIS…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is a DiModell Carbonio. Di-Modell Carbonio Black Leather Watch Band Strap | Holben's (holbensfinewatchbands.com)


----------



## Nutbeem

Sugman said:


> That is a DiModell Carbonio. Di-Modell Carbonio Black Leather Watch Band Strap | Holben's (holbensfinewatchbands.com)


Thank you! I just ordered one, what a great strap.


----------



## Sugman

Nutbeem said:


> Thank you! I just ordered one, what a great strap.


No problem. It’s a great little strap. I have a couple. Enjoy!


----------



## Sugman

Happy Monday!


----------



## Sugman

A good watch for a bright East Tennessee morning...


----------



## Speedy B




----------



## TexasTee

SuperOcean on the bracelet….so hard to beat.


----------



## Speedy B

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchBorder

Sugman said:


> I knew I liked it when I bought it, but I didn't realize I'd like it this much. I really appreciate how versatile these watches are. Mine'll never be mistaken for something dressy, but strap/bracelet changes really turn this into a different watch.
> 
> Let's see yours!
> 
> View attachment 16070409
> 
> View attachment 16070411
> 
> View attachment 16070417
> 
> View attachment 16070419


Love this.


----------



## WatchBorder

TexasTee said:


> SuperOcean on the bracelet….so hard to beat.
> 
> View attachment 16256033


That looks so good. I am undecided between this and the all blue.


----------



## WatchBorder

[email protected] C said:


> Ironically I ended up with a different SMP from another AD and I love it! The Breitling was super cool though- it was a tough choice!
> 
> View attachment 16152680


Toughest of choices.
Which Superocean size were you considering?
And does it wear larger or smaller than the SMP?
Thanks and congrats!


----------



## Sugman

WatchBorder said:


> Toughest of choices.
> Which Superocean size were you considering?
> And does it wear larger or smaller than the SMP?
> Thanks and congrats!


I have both. To me they wear about the same on a strap. The SO42 maybe wears larger across the wrist - more to do with the lug design (I think), because both are within 0.5 mm of each other..The bracelet of the SMP doesn’t taper. So, as a package, when my SMP is on the bracelet it wears bigger than my SO on the bracelet.

I don’t have a bracelet pic of both on my wrist on the device I’m currently using. However, here are pics of both on a strap.


----------



## citjet

One of my previous SO's


----------



## WatchBorder

Sugman said:


> I have both. To me they wear about the same on a strap. The SO42 maybe wears larger across the wrist - more to do with the lug design (I think), because both are within 0.5 mm of each other..The bracelet of the SMP doesn’t taper. So, as a package, when my SMP is on the bracelet it wears bigger than my SO on the bracelet.
> 
> I don’t have a bracelet pic of both on my wrist on the device I’m currently using. However, here are pics of both on a strap.
> View attachment 16263319
> 
> View attachment 16263320


Ok. So the SO 44 would definitely wear larger than the SMP, correct?
The dial kinda seems smaller.


----------



## Sugman

WatchBorder said:


> Ok. So the SO 44 would definitely wear larger than the SMP, correct?
> The dial kinda seems smaller.


I think it would wear larger. To be honest, the 42 is right at my limit as far as the way it fits, so I haven’t bothered slipping the 44mm version on my wrist. I know it’ll be bigger than one that’s already pushing my limit.

My wrists are just a shade under 7” if that helps.

There are a couple of folks that participate in the Breitling forum that, if I’m not mistaken, have a 44mm SO and a SMP. Maybe they’ll see this and provide comment about the 44mm SO.


----------



## rsittner

My SuperOcean II. Lume that you can read a book by...


----------



## alznc

WatchBorder said:


> Ok. So the SO 44 would definitely wear larger than the SMP, correct?
> The dial kinda seems smaller.


I would say yes. I had the 44mm and returned it for the 42. My wrists are 7.75ish +. The 44 was too large and almost unbearable for me on the bracelet. The 42mm is the sweetspot. Honestly wouldnt mind if the l2l was about 2mm shorter. 

The SMP wears much better than the 44mm SO. Unless you are a giant I would say the 42 is a perfect size.


----------



## Sugman

^^^ I'm not a NATO fan, but that setup looks good. ^^^


----------



## Sugman




----------



## alznc

Sugman said:


> ^^^ I'm not a NATO fan, but that setup looks good. ^^^


Thanks man. This watch is fantastic on NATO's. Bought this to be my summer/travel watch. It looks very low key on a NATO and does not draw attention (which was my aim). Still undecided if I want to grab the Breitling NATO or not. The lume on these is phenomenal.


----------



## Sugman

alznc said:


> Thanks man. This watch is fantastic on NATO's. Bought this to be my summer/travel watch. It looks very low key on a NATO and does not draw attention (which was my aim). Still undecided if I want to grab the Breitling NATO or not. The lume on these is phenomenal.


Yeah...you can read a book by the light put off by these things.


----------



## Papillon4

My husband and I enjoying our watches at Daytona beach


----------



## dirkpitt73

Anybody have the baby blue SO 36? I'd love to see a wrist shot. That Hodinkee article got me thinking, it's quite a unique piece.


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Clandestine-Camel

Happy to report I just pulled the trigger on my first Breitling and it was the SO 42 in black. So, as one does, I went through the Breitling forum looking for some good ole confirmation bias while I wait for the watch to arrive. Glad to have stumbled across this thread. Keep on sharing everyone! They all look great!


----------



## PeteJE

Taking one home love it!


----------



## Robert999




----------



## PeteJE




----------



## PeteJE




----------



## PeteJE

Man I am loving this watch. The dial is AWESOME with the larger numerals and excellent larger indexes and overall fun legibility. 

I also have a newer, blue Omega SMP - another great watch for different reasons. Same size, but this Breitling wears much more fitted and a bit smaller, less chunky. The case is amazing. The bracelet is creative, modern and looks great. 

This is one very elegant but also casual watch. I am so glad to finally own a Breitling in this entry level model and it provides so much value for it’s price point. Favorite things include the red seconds hand tip and great, flashy Breitling wings.


----------



## duc

Are SO SE44 Blacksteel's welcome?










I probably wouldn't own a Sub if I had spotted this first.


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## PeteJE




----------



## Clandestine-Camel

Follow up to my post last week. My first Breitling has arrived and I’m very pleased. I love the weight and design. Glad to join you all!


----------



## Clandestine-Camel

The lume is insane! This was literally 5 minutes out of the box and just in a room not getting direct sunlight…


----------



## PeteJE

Loving this super ocean - finding it to be getting the most wrist time right now. It is kind of a perfect watch for me. Casual and classy and fun and serious tool all at the same time. Mine is keeping +1.5 sec in real world so far. Very impressive.


----------



## Whiskey&Watch




----------



## Pbmatt

I have been on the hunt for a previous gen Superocean Heritage. I have always loved the white dial/blue bezel model. When they discontinued it I decided I better find one before they disappear. It took two years but I finally got my hands on a minty full kit on Chrono24. 

While on the hunt I came across the Superocean Conservancy limited edition. It was close in color scheme to the model I wanted so I ended up buying one (and putting it on the same type of mesh). Of course as soon as I got the Conservancy model, I found the one I really wanted. I couldn’t be happier with both.


----------



## rsittner

Pbmatt said:


> I have been on the hunt for a previous gen Superocean Heritage. I have always loved the white dial/blue bezel model. When they discontinued it I decided I better find one before they disappear. It took two years but I finally got my hands on a minty full kit on Chrono24.
> 
> While on the hunt I came across the Superocean Conservancy limited edition. It was close in color scheme to the model I wanted so I ended up buying one (and putting it on the same type of mesh). Of course as soon as I got the Conservancy model, I found the one I really wanted. I couldn’t be happier with both.


Very nice set there, pbmatt! Thanks for posting!

Randy


----------



## jdub

SO 42 on Rubber. Mine is a recent purchase, very happy with it. I love that it is a happy medium between tool and luxury diver. 

Wrist shot next to a Work Class ROV 😊


----------



## PeteJE

In my experience now, this is a great daily wear / beater worthy watch; it is very, very tough.

Yesterday I accidentally smashed my super ocean on the trunk lid of my car. I mean I really slammed it on the face into a jagged steel and metal trunk lid underside. I thought for sure there’d be bezel damage, gouges, maybe even a cracked or scratched crystal - it was a strong whack into some strong material.

To my surprise NOTHING - not a mark. Even the highly polished inner border of the bezel is untouched looking.

This is one tough watch. Great Materials!!!


----------



## Seize

Steelfish checking in!


----------



## Ticktocker

This is one tough watch. And it looks fantastic after proving it's tough. One of my favorites.


----------



## PeteJE




----------



## AndyCouey

Great shots OP!

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman

Happy New Year!!!


----------



## Sugman

The SO is literally good for anything...


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Sugman

I guess this is my snow watch...


----------



## rsittner

Sugman said:


> I guess this is my snow watch...
> View attachment 16374545


Just don’t get it wet, Sug! 😉


----------



## Sugman

rsittner said:


> Just don’t get it wet, Sug! 😉


I made sure to get it out of the snow before it could melt too much. I came right in to dry it off before any water could get in. I even tried to walk quickly enough so as not to waste too much time, yet slowly enough so as to not force any water through the seals.

You gotta be careful with a 500m dive watch. I’d have never taken such a chance with my 200m watches.


----------



## rsittner

Sugman said:


> I made sure to get it out of the snow before it could melt too much. I came right in to dry it off before any water could get in. I even tried to walk quickly enough so as not to waste too much time, yet slowly enough so as to not force any water through the seals.
> 
> You gotta be careful with a 500m dive watch. I’d have never taken such a chance with my 200m watches.


Good man! Based on your favorable outcome, we should plot out your walking velocity for 500m watches and post it as a guide to other WUSers. Not too slow/No too fast is a bit vague when it comes to the safety of our prized Breitlings!

Randy


----------



## Maestrosg

Just got this lovely piece 2 days ago. Loving the white dial with the blue bezel.


----------



## Urs Haenggi

Definitely a great find. Saw it and decided on it same day..


----------



## Sugman

Urs Haenggi said:


> Definitely a great find. Saw it and decided on it same day..
> 
> View attachment 16378054


Good decision!


----------



## PeteJE




----------



## Picaroon

Nutbeem said:


> My SO44 is one of my favorite watches. The matte bezel with the anti-reflective coating is just a great look, and once you pop it off the bracelet, it can be anything you want it to be.


Nice! I’ve read that these wear smaller than the 44 mm case size. Your experience?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Picaroon

zephyrus17 said:


> Just got this in the mail today. Love the color!
> View attachment 16133968


Very nice! I’ve been wrestling with whether or not to go with yellow. It’s definitely a head turner!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Summydad1

New pickup today.


----------



## Sugman

Summydad1 said:


> New pickup today.
> View attachment 16403130


Lookin' good!


----------



## Picaroon

JorgeB said:


> I bought the SuperOcean 42 Orange like 3 weeks ago and I couldnt be happier. Sooo comfortable and under the radar. Love it.


Am debating between the orange 42 and the yellow 44. That orange is beautiful though!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Picaroon

zephyrus17 said:


> They tend to wear small. Supposedly, the 42 is 41.4 mm, and 44 is 43.something mm. The 42 on me looked a bit too small. But it depends on your preference too. I was just drawn to the yellow, so I didn't have a "choice"


I am similarly drawn to the yellow!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman




----------



## Mreal75

Picked this one up yesterday. Really enjoying the matte and subdued look so far 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Summydad1

Mreal75 said:


> Picked this one up yesterday. Really enjoying the matte and subdued look so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It’s a beauty


----------



## Brent L. Miller

Picaroon said:


> I am similarly drawn to the yellow!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I love the Breitling yellow as well and wish they made it in a smaller size.


----------



## Seize

Got bored so I decided to put my Pilot Special bracelet on my Steelfish just to see how it would look.
I don't think it looks half bad! 😁


----------



## azfishman

I’ve searched here as well a elsewhere…..does anyone have a photo of a blue dialed Superocean II on the black pro rubber strap? I was thinking that would be a good looking combo, but was hoping to see it first. I’d be buying it on the bracelet and then getting the extra strap. 
Cheers!


----------



## DeCaf

Just dug my orange watch out of storage and began wearing it again after a year or two (or three?) of it sitting idle. Am VERY pleased to report that over the course of the last 11 days, comparing to the NIST online clock, this 10 year old SO lost only 17 seconds!!! I am happily surprised!! That was it. That's all I have to report!  Stay well, all!!


----------



## gtopaul

Sugman said:


> I knew I liked it when I bought it, but I didn't realize I'd like it this much. I really appreciate how versatile these watches are. Mine'll never be mistaken for something dressy, but strap/bracelet changes really turn this into a different watch.
> 
> Let's see yours!
> 
> View attachment 16070409
> 
> 
> I like the first strap. Leather? Where to find? Thanks.


----------



## Sugman

Thanks. The one in that attachment (https://www.watchuseek.com/attachments/16070409/) is a Hirsch Accent. It's a natural rubber strap. I got it here: HIRSCH Caoutchouc Watch Band "Accent", 20-24 mm, black, new!


----------



## desk jockey

duc said:


> Owning this pushes me closer to selling my 16 year old 16610 (which I almost never wear anymore):
> 
> View attachment 16118806
> 
> 
> View attachment 16118807


Just a quick one - how do you find the PVD coating holding up? I am looking at a 44 Special black right now, and can’t help but wonder how susceptible it is to scratches and if the metal underneath is easy to expose. Thanks


----------



## Sugman




----------



## duc

desk jockey said:


> Just a quick one - how do you find the PVD coating holding up? I am looking at a 44 Special black right now, and can’t help but wonder how susceptible it is to scratches and if the metal underneath is easy to expose. Thanks


Greetings. I wish I could offer more of an "its been used hard" reply. I wear the Breitling in rotation with a number of others, so it really doesn't see that much wrist time. Plus, although I work in construction, my role keeps me out of the field predominantly. All that said, mine has held up exceedingly well. Case is blemish free. The clasp on one of the rubber straps is scratched from the carborundum used in my desktop surface. I found out about that when my Tegimented Sinn bracelet started showing scratches. They gave me a lengthy explanation of how it occurs with some (higher end) desktop surfaces.


----------



## desk jockey

duc said:


> Greetings. I wish I could offer more of an "its been used hard" reply. I wear the Breitling in rotation with a number of others, so it really doesn't see that much wrist time. Plus, although I work in construction, my role keeps me out of the field predominantly. All that said, mine has held up exceedingly well. Case is blemish free. The clasp on one of the rubber straps is scratched from the carborundum used in my desktop surface. I found out about that when my Tegimented Sinn bracelet started showing scratches. They gave me a lengthy explanation of how it occurs with some (higher end) desktop surfaces.


Thank you very much, sounds like it is not a losing battle to keep it in a reasonably good shape. That's what I was after, much appreciated!


----------



## Arlington Beech

Sugman said:


> I knew I liked it when I bought it, but I didn't realize I'd like it this much. I really appreciate how versatile these watches are. Mine'll never be mistaken for something dressy, but strap/bracelet changes really turn this into a different watch.
> 
> Let's see yours!
> 
> View attachment 16070409
> 
> View attachment 16070411
> 
> View attachment 16070417
> 
> View attachment 16070419


Stunning! Best Breitling diver period


----------



## rsittner




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## stonecastle

sam suon said:


> Decided to change it up and picked up the blue rubber strap for my blue Superocean 44. Enjoying the lighter weight of the watch. Might pick up a white rubber strap as well this coming weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do you have any photos with the white strap? I have the same watch and blue rubber strap. Wonder what the contrast would be.. Thanks.


----------



## rsittner

SuperOcean II on blue rubber mesh. Taking to its natural habitat!


----------



## Jasper18

Just in. 42mm on a 7" wrist, perfect fit!


----------



## vaisforlovers

Jasper18 said:


> Just in. 42mm on a 7" wrist, perfect fit!
> 
> View attachment 16453340


Love it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jasper18

vaisforlovers said:


> Love it!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I'd always imagined the 44mm was the one for me, but at the AD it felt a bit too weighty
in comparison. A few days in and I reckon this is as wearable watch as I've had, in 
terms of weight, size and thickness. I also read a really informative post on the significant 
refinements Breitling put to this movement that enables it to meet COSC standards. 
Very impressive!


----------



## Jasper18

vaisforlovers said:


> Love it!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Here's the post for anyone who's interested!









How much does Breitling modify their ETA movements in...


Dear all, First of all, Season's Greetings to all of you! With reference to the topic matter, I have the following query: I know this issue has been touched on before, but I would like to have a definitive answer once and for all. How much does Breitling modify / add to their ETA sourced...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## vaisforlovers

Jasper18 said:


> Here's the post for anyone who's interested!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much does Breitling modify their ETA movements in...
> 
> 
> Dear all, First of all, Season's Greetings to all of you! With reference to the topic matter, I have the following query: I know this issue has been touched on before, but I would like to have a definitive answer once and for all. How much does Breitling modify / add to their ETA sourced...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.watchuseek.com


Thanks Jasper. Really good reading. 

Reinforces my excitement…I’ll be getting my first Breitling, a White Superocean 42, this week. I’m incredibly excited for you because I can empathize. 

For me, I needed a more casual watch. My predominantly black diver collection sometimes look out of place in my routine haunts. Still it was a coin-flip, I really like the one on your wrist. You did good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## stonecastle

rsittner said:


> SuperOcean II on blue rubber mesh. Taking to its natural habitat!
> View attachment 16449731
> 
> View attachment 16449730
> 
> View attachment 16449729


Really like those water shots! Thanks


----------



## Punkling




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Sugman




----------



## Bob Orr

My SOH 2 on a new isofrane strap. A much different look than the mesh bracelet


----------



## Jasper18

Bob Orr said:


> My SOH 2 on a new isofrane strap. A much different look than the mesh bracelet
> 
> View attachment 16479148


Superb, much better IMO!


----------



## Picaroon

TexasTee said:


> View attachment 16468420


I’ve wrestled with the white dials only because of legibility concerns. Looks great though!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## walds11

TexasTee said:


> View attachment 16468420


Looks amazing! Total summer beach vibes.
I have one on the way!


----------



## Jasper18

I can’t find a fault with this watch. After a month of settling in, it’s keeping 2-3+ secs per day. From info. available a heavily modified COSC grade ETA 2824-2 is about as good a movement as you’d need in a watch - plus it’s reasonable on service costs. IMO as good a diver as I need. No. It also looks looks as cool as with the v.v.deep matte on both dial and bezel, highly recommended!


----------



## SammyD84

I’ve had it for a month now and the allure hasn’t worn off. It’s about +4 seconds off a day, a couple hairline scratches on the clasp but it’s been the perfect GADA watch.


----------



## vaisforlovers

Love the contrast of blue and white. Love it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## vaisforlovers

One more:




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## smellody

http://imgur.com/8mn8X7i


----------



## jenyang

Sold my Schneider era Colt today and replaced it with this. What a badxxx watch.
View attachment 16500356


----------



## duc

@smellody mine says hi. Pic from a couple of days ago, but still on the wrist.


----------



## jenyang

Couldn't seem to upload a picture of the SO yesterday. New phone. This has quickly become my favorite watch. Can't think of a better diver in the 3K range.


----------



## Mr.Timepiece

Sugman said:


> I knew I liked it when I bought it, but I didn't realize I'd like it this much. I really appreciate how versatile these watches are. Mine'll never be mistaken for something dressy, but strap/bracelet changes really turn this into a different watch.
> 
> Let's see yours!
> 
> View attachment 16070409
> 
> View attachment 16070411
> 
> View attachment 16070417
> 
> View attachment 16070419


Love it on the Black perforated band!


----------



## stonecastle

vaisforlovers said:


> One more:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I have the blue-on-blue, but that white dial is pretty sharp..... hummm, wonder what my current watch thinks about a brother?


----------



## walds11

stonecastle said:


> I have the blue-on-blue, but that white dial is pretty sharp..... hummm, wonder what my current watch thinks about a brother?


Go for it. I just picked one up!


----------



## Rogelio Davila

Sugman said:


> I knew I liked it when I bought it, but I didn't realize I'd like it this much. I really appreciate how versatile these watches are. Mine'll never be mistaken for something dressy, but strap/bracelet changes really turn this into a different watch.
> 
> Let's see yours!
> 
> View attachment 16070409
> 
> View attachment 16070411
> 
> View attachment 16070417
> 
> View attachment 16070419


Nice Watch!


----------



## Rogelio Davila

Regulateur said:


> Here's my Superocean Steelfish from 2007
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


Very clean watch


----------



## Rogelio Davila

crazyotterhound said:


> I sold my white dial SO 42 on rubber to buy this which arrived today:
> 
> View attachment 16085964
> 
> 
> Delighted with it so far. The bracelet was a bit fiddly to adjust as some of the screws were very reluctant to go back in when reassembling the bracelet. The other thing I noticed was how stiff the deployant is to open and close (as in press and lock into place), hopefully that will loosen up a bit


Nice watch brother


----------



## vaisforlovers

stonecastle said:


> I have the blue-on-blue, but that white dial is pretty sharp..... hummm, wonder what my current watch thinks about a brother?


I echo walds11. Go for it! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## vaisforlovers

walds11 said:


> Go for it. I just picked one up!
> 
> View attachment 16503912


Congrats on the new SO. Man, I love the white and blue . It’s like nothing I already have, but still fits my personal tastes perfectly. Yours looks awesome! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## walds11

vaisforlovers said:


> Congrats on the new SO. Man, I love the white and blue . It’s like nothing I already have, but still fits my personal tastes perfectly. Yours looks awesome!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks! White dials are not my first, second or even third choice, but this combo just works. Total summer, peach, pool vibes.


----------



## Seize




----------



## rsittner

Oh, that blue...


----------



## mark_uk

I always thought my first Breitling would be a Navitimer, but when I saw the white dial on the SuperOcean, I was smitten. The nearest AD to me would be a 2 hour trip to the Bay Area, and the gray market dealer I usually use had a lead time of 3 to 5 months, so I had a look on eBay. I got burned last month with a Seamaster (despite the authentication process, it had an aftermarket bezel insert. eBay secured me a refund though without too much hassle), so I was a little hesitant, but I saw a listing for a watch that claimed to be a day old, so I offered $2750 and they accepted. Today I picked up the watch, and it’s even better than I had hoped. I have the official Breitling warantee rather than the grey market one, and the original sale does show earlier this month. Watch is mint. I have a TH and an Aquis in my collection, but these watch is on another level. Chuffed to bits with it!


----------



## rsittner

mark_uk said:


> I always thought my first Breitling would be a Navitimer, but when I saw the white dial on the SuperOcean, I was smitten. The nearest AD to me would be a 2 hour trip to the Bay Area, and the gray market dealer I usually use had a lead time of 3 to 5 months, so I had a look on eBay. I got burned last month with a Seamaster (despite the authentication process, it had an aftermarket bezel insert. eBay secured me a refund though without too much hassle), so I was a little hesitant, but I saw a listing for a watch that claimed to be a day old, so I offered $2750 and they accepted. Today I picked up the watch, and it’s even better than I had hoped. I have the official Breitling warantee rather than the grey market one, and the original sale does show earlier this month. Watch is mint. I have a TH and an Aquis in my collection, but these watch is on another level. Chuffed to bits with it!
> View attachment 16506467


Very nice find! She's a beauty! Nice backdrop too.

Randy


----------



## smellody

http://imgur.com/bbpmsXm


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Sugman

Trying it out on a Bonetto Cinturini strap...


----------



## Summydad1

Sugman said:


> Trying it out on a Bonetto Cinturini strap...
> View attachment 16518794
> 
> View attachment 16518793


That strap looks heavy duty. Hopefully the break in period is short. Looks good


----------



## Sugman

Summydad1 said:


> That strap looks heavy duty. Hopefully the break in period is short. Looks good


Thanks. It ain't the most pliable thing to start with. It gets a little better over time.


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## mark_uk




----------



## stonecastle

mark_uk said:


> View attachment 16534799


Hey! Shouldn't that be a photo of some type of navigator/ aviator watch? 😎


----------



## jenyang

mark_uk said:


> I always thought my first Breitling would be a Navitimer, but when I saw the white dial on the SuperOcean, I was smitten. The nearest AD to me would be a 2 hour trip to the Bay Area, and the gray market dealer I usually use had a lead time of 3 to 5 months, so I had a look on eBay. I got burned last month with a Seamaster (despite the authentication process, it had an aftermarket bezel insert. eBay secured me a refund though without too much hassle), so I was a little hesitant, but I saw a listing for a watch that claimed to be a day old, so I offered $2750 and they accepted. Today I picked up the watch, and it’s even better than I had hoped. I have the official Breitling warantee rather than the grey market one, and the original sale does show earlier this month. Watch is mint. I have a TH and an Aquis in my collection, but these watch is on another level. Chuffed to bits with it!
> View attachment 16506467


Nice watch. I have the all blue and love it. That bezel made it through he authentication process, ey? I have always felt the authentication process was just an EBay marketing ploy. Doesn't seem they really examine the watches much.


----------



## mg512

just tried it on. I think it looks just fine with a nice sport coat.


----------



## Londonboy

The return of an old (new) friend. I owned one of these many years ago and sold it in 2015 after I bought my Sea Dweller, but I decided to find one of these to put back into my rotation. 

I actually contacted the member here that bought my previous one from me to see if he was interested in selling it back to me, but he was still using it and didn't want to part with it. 

So I went on the hunt during March and found this one - Just serviced by Breitling, with a lot of brand new parts, basically pristine imho


----------



## ETA2824-2

My wife's blue SO:


----------



## ETA2824-2

And her white one:


----------



## ETA2824-2




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Sugman




----------



## My3Sons

My Superocean is the classic blue one. I wanted it because at the time I got it I had three boys ranging in age from about 15 to about 7. My watches had always lived a hard life. Various sports practices with the kids, plenty of salt water immersion and beach use, and of course me banging them into door frames and whatever else I did to them. The SuperOcean struck me as the closest thing to an indestructible automatic Swiss watch. Great depth rating, chronometer, no bezel insert to break (which I've done a few times). It's held up like a champ. I'd recommend this watch to anyone who actually puts their watch to the test outside of actually deep diving with it since I've never done more than snorkeling with it in that department, but for everything else you might reasonably do to it in regular life it's a gem.


----------



## WatchBri

ETA2824-2 said:


> View attachment 16540047


I really like that light blue dial. If they made it in 42mm, I would go buy it now. In the meantime, I will keep flip flopping on whether or not to pull the trigger on the 42mm white dial or blue dial.


----------



## DonLuis

My colt


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Nutbeem

Great photos here. Love the Super Ocean.

I’ve got two, and one is particularly photogenic



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nutbeem

TexasTee said:


> View attachment 16540545


Love this white dial. It’s on the list for sure.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brent L. Miller

Nutbeem said:


> Great photos here. Love the Super Ocean.
> 
> I’ve got two, and one is particularly photogenic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Strap combinations look great!


----------



## Whiskey&Watch




----------



## Knowwheretogo

624A4EA5-FA21-4000-9EF5-9CA319A7D0DF.jpeg




__
Knowwheretogo


__
9 mo ago


----------



## rsittner

SuperOcean II under a near-UV light source.


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## ETA2824-2

My wife and her SO


----------



## ETA2824-2




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## ETA2824-2

I always admire the SOs of my wife:


----------



## RCS1300

Black.


----------



## bullshark

Most beautiful dive watch ever made.
Which I sold because, unfortunately, it was so thick and heavy that I never wore it.
Whish they made the exact same, but thinner and lighter(2000M WR, who the heck need that???).


----------



## Seize




----------



## ETA2824-2

My wife's white SO is really fitting perfectly! Especially during summer time.


----------



## omMIega

ETA2824-2 said:


> My wife's white SO is really fitting perfectly! Especially during summer time.
> 
> View attachment 16633644


Looks great! What size wrist? I’d really love to pickup the 36mm blue version


----------



## CFK-OB




----------



## JBoone

http://imgur.com/s305N5u

Great watch!


----------



## ETA2824-2

omMIega said:


> Looks great! What size wrist? I’d really love to pickup the 36mm blue version


The white has a diameter of 36 mm. She owns the blue model as well:


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## CFK-OB

TexasTee said:


> View attachment 16709201


Probably the best looking of the current SuperOceans. I went for the yellow, for my own reasons, but the white and blue is so attractive. One of the best looking divers on the market, I think.
It also really shows how well done the dial is. I know some people complained about it being stamped, but when you see the quality first hand, you can't have any complaints.


----------



## Jeklotz

I tried one of these on at the local AD today. I haven't pulled the trigger yet, but it's on my mind.


----------



## Yogi18

Planning on getting this one at 44mm. What are your thoughts about this one?I want to get the blue nato for it, and also the bracelet eventually. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ronsetoe

Yogi18 said:


> Planning on getting this one at 44mm. What are your thoughts about this one?I want to get the blue nato for it, and also the bracelet eventually.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Fantastic watch! Just buy it on the bracelet and save the headache of not having one, plus it will be cheaper in the long run. JMHO but that watch will be very top heavy on a nylon strap. If you do purchase on the rubber get the clasp and not the buckle then buy the mesh rubber as it is not so LOUD...just my two cents and good luck


----------



## Turpinr

ronsetoe said:


> Fantastic watch! Just buy it on the bracelet and save the headache of not having one, plus it will be cheaper in the long run. JMHO but that watch will be very top heavy on a nylon strap. If you do purchase on the rubber get the clasp and not the buckle then buy the mesh rubber as it is not so LOUD...just my two cents and good luck


The clasp and the mesh rubber are both brilliant, though as you say, the bracelet would be better 👍


----------



## Yogi18

Excellent advice! Thank you both. Is the movement reliable? I’m not familiar with it honestly. Any 44mm wrist shots by chance? Also my wife hates the yellow version, I really like it. Any thoughts about dressing up the yellow? Or should I stick with either black or blue? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CFK-OB

Yellow works for me...


----------



## Picaroon

CFK-OB said:


> Yellow works for me...
> View attachment 16719103


That dial…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yogi18

CFK-OB said:


> Yellow works for me...
> View attachment 16719103


Looks great!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jeklotz

I went and did a thing yesterday:


----------



## Yogi18

Jeklotz said:


> I went and did a thing yesterday:
> 
> View attachment 16720541


It looks great! I’m jealous. How’s it running?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jeklotz

Yogi18 said:


> It looks great! I’m jealous. How’s it running?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I don't have a timegrapher, but as best as I can tell from having it one day, seems to run great. Now to find the perfect strap for it (bracelets aren't great for summer wear for me)


----------



## Yogi18

Jeklotz said:


> I don't have a timegrapher, but as best as I can tell from having it one day, seems to run great. Now to find the perfect strap for it (bracelets aren't great for summer wear for me)


Enjoy your new watch. Soon I’m getting mine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Seize




----------



## Turpinr

Had mine on yesterday and it was sunnier than this most of the time.It doesn't look very green here but it is.The sun was dancing on the dial and it was beautiful.


----------



## Yogi18

Joined the club and I absolutely love it. I couldn’t be happier with this one.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## horntk

Same here, great watch


----------



## Sugman

Yogi18 said:


> Excellent advice! Thank you both. Is the movement reliable? I’m not familiar with it honestly. Any 44mm wrist shots by chance? Also my wife hates the yellow version, I really like it. Any thoughts about dressing up the yellow? Or should I stick with either black or blue?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I went with the black 42. Mine’s been really reliable ever since I took it home with me around a year ago. I ride motorcycles (Harley) with it, and pretty much do whatever. It keeps great time.


----------



## Sugman

Jeklotz said:


> I went and did a thing yesterday:
> 
> View attachment 16720541


Looks great!


----------



## Sugman

Yogi18 said:


> Joined the club and I absolutely love it. I couldn’t be happier with this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Well done!


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Steppy

Joined the club before they start to disappear....











Does anyone know if the clasp from the new model can be bought/used for this model?


----------



## Yogi18

Sugman said:


> I went with the black 42. Mine’s been really reliable ever since I took it home with me around a year ago. I ride motorcycles (Harley) with it, and pretty much do whatever. It keeps great time.


Thank you sir. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Yogi18

Sugman said:


> Well done!


Thank you  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DC Lavman

Steppy said:


> Joined the club before they start to disappear....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if the clasp from the new model can be bought/used for this model?


So we think this version of the SO is now retired? Unclear from the website...


----------



## Steppy

DC Lavman said:


> So we think this version of the SO is now retired? Unclear from the website...



they're gone from the Breitling UK website and a lot of the AD websites


----------



## Yogi18

DC Lavman said:


> So we think this version of the SO is now retired? Unclear from the website...


I hope not. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ETA2824-2

Steppy said:


> Joined the club before they start to disappear....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if the clasp from the new model can be bought/used for this model?


Very good decision!
Enjoy the beauty! 😃


----------



## CFK-OB

Steppy said:


> they're gone from the Breitling UK website and a lot of the AD websites


Gone from the Australian website too.


----------



## Yogi18

CFK-OB said:


> Gone from the Australian website too.


Pretty much gone from breitling.com as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jenyang

DC Lavman said:


> So we think this version of the SO is now retired? Unclear from the website...


The YouTubers have used the term "outgoing." 

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## r00t61

Based on the official Breitling PR - including language like "redesign" and "new" - I think it's pretty clear that the old one is gone:






The Ocean is calling : Experience the new Superocean | News | Breitling US


Keep up to date with all of Breitling's latest news on the official website. Find out more about The Ocean is calling : Experience the new Superocean online today.




www.breitling.com





The old SO have also been all removed from the US site.


----------



## Steppy




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## ETA2824-2

My wife and her new SO ... 😍


----------



## ETA2824-2




----------



## Ravenloft7671

Love the lume!









Sent from my SM-S908W using Tapatalk


----------



## rsittner

Ravenloft7671 said:


> Love the lume!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908W using Tapatalk


You can use that as a night light! Thanks for posting.


----------



## vaisforlovers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hchj

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ETA2824-2




----------



## MooseTime

My first Breitling! Its pretty great and love it on the white rubber strap!


----------



## LP49




----------



## GX9901

My two SuperOceans:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rodentman

I just bought this a couple of hours ago from AD. Oddly, I cannot find any reference to M17368 "SuperOcean Automatic Blacksteel 46" on Breitling's website. I love the yellow!


----------



## LP49




----------



## ar7iste

The yellow is cool!
Yes I don’t know why they just removed those references from the website instead of keeping them and just adding a “discontinued” or other mention to mean it is not in production anymore. Like Omega or IWC does, this way you still keep track of all your references for customers.

Loving my green dial (on a new aftermarket green rubber that is super comfortable).


----------



## Rodentman

There is a Q code on the warranty card and it took me to a page where I could register and record the NFT for it. I did so. WOS gives an extra 2 years warranty. I didn't know it was discontinued but that would not have stopped me from buying it. I truly like it...that YELLOW!


----------



## Sugman

ar7iste said:


> The yellow is cool!
> Yes I don’t know why they just removed those references from the website instead of keeping them and just adding a “discontinued” or other mention to mean it is not in production anymore. Like Omega or IWC does, this way you still keep track of all your references for customers.
> 
> Loving my green dial (on a new aftermarket green rubber that is super comfortable).
> 
> View attachment 16821956


This and the one posted by @Rodentman are really nice looking watches. I wish my bony wrist could handle a watch that size.


----------



## Koopatroopa0508

Just wanted to say Hi to everyone here! Recently become a Superocean owner! Looking forward to learning a lot from everyone.

-John


----------



## O2AFAC67

Koopatroopa0508 said:


> Just wanted to say Hi to everyone here! Recently become a Superocean owner! Looking forward to learning a lot from everyone.
> 
> -John


Hi, John and welcome aboard! Pics, please!!
Best,
Ron


----------



## Koopatroopa0508

O2AFAC67 said:


> Hi, John and welcome aboard! Pics, please!!
> Best,
> Ron











SUGMAN is to blame for this. His thread a while back inspired me to pull the trigger. 
Cheers.
-Johnny


----------



## gbuergisser

Haven't seen this one in this thread yet. It was my first "real" watch, over ten years ago.









Gesendet von meinem SM-N976B mit Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Sugman

Let's try the Barton V2 "tropic" strap for a while. It's pretty comfortable on the wrist, but truly a pain in the a55 to put on and take off of the wrist.


----------



## diocletian

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LP49




----------



## Seize




----------



## ETA2824-2

My wife's SO-collection:


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## CFK-OB




----------



## horntk

SO 44mm


----------



## TexasTee

In Portland Maine….


----------



## LP49




----------



## Givemore_2day

Just picked up mine


----------



## jenyang

Don't normally wear this one to work but it is Friday after all.









Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Koopatroopa0508

Anyone collect knives? I know this is a watch forum and a SO Appreciation thread but I’m also a big Spyderco fan.

Forum rule #8... 

8. _Images in posts, signatures, avatars and profiles containing firearms, knives, and weapons are not permitted, although Moderators may use their discretion in some cases. There is an exception for pictures of a documentary nature which illustrate the actual use of watches, especially if they are in keeping with the theme of the forum in which they are posted. Pictures of knives utilized as tools for a task specific to the thread may also be permitted. Staged or gratuitous pictures containing firearms, knives, and weapons are prohibited without exception. What constitutes documentary and appropriate will be up to the discretion of the moderating team._


----------



## DVR

2 x baby blue


----------



## Radbox6




----------



## LP49




----------



## Koopatroopa0508

Been changing up the straps lately all within a 2 week span. Black, to orange, now red. Not sure I’m confident what is a nicer look. Red will stay for now


----------



## crazyotterhound

After toing and froing between the new SO, the outgoing one and even a Planet Ocean, I decided to get a lightly preowned Orange dial SO:










Got a pretty good deal on it from a private seller on chrono24. 

Joins my black dial now:


----------



## gbuergisser

Koopatroopa0508 said:


> Been changing up the straps lately all within a 2 week span. Black, to orange, now red. Not sure I’m confident what is a nicer look. Red will stay for now
> View attachment 16863705
> View attachment 16863699
> View attachment 16863700
> View attachment 16863708


I like the red one  

Gesendet von meinem SM-N976B mit Tapatalk


----------



## LP49




----------



## JDiBart

Pogamasing said:


> New arrival for me of an old SuperOcean.
> View attachment 16138098


I have never seen that color before. I have a similar Breitling with the black dial. Nice!


----------



## rsittner

SuperOcean in the sun...


----------



## LP49




----------



## Riveredger




----------



## rsittner

Posted this to the WRUW thread yesterday and forgot to add it here…


----------



## bnrowdy




----------



## gbuergisser

bnrowdy said:


> View attachment 16902577


Wow, this one is really nice! I didn't know about this model. Without the date apperture it looks awesome. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N976B mit Tapatalk


----------



## LP49




----------



## bnrowdy

bnrowdy said:


> View attachment 16902577





gbuergisser said:


> Wow, this one is really nice! I didn't know about this model. Without the date apperture it looks awesome.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-N976B mit Tapatalk


This is the Superocean 46 Black Steel limited to 200. It is a fantastic piece, and I get compliments frequently.


----------



## Ssak13

jenyang said:


> Don't normally wear this one to work but it is Friday after all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


You should be wearing this everyday, I love the winged Breitling logo on these!


----------



## jmerino7

I currently have two, could not make up my mind which one looked better, so I got both


----------



## rsittner

jmerino7 said:


> View attachment 16903778
> 
> I currently have two, could not make up my mind which one looked better, so I got both


And THAT is how the addiction starts! Very nice pairing there. Enjoy them and keep posting those pictures!

Randy


----------



## rsittner

SO II Today









Randy


----------



## Danubius




----------



## Todd5851




----------



## LP49




----------



## Sugman

jmerino7 said:


> View attachment 16903778
> 
> I currently have two, could not make up my mind which one looked better, so I got both


Nice taste in straps! I've been curious as to the shade of blue on the Tiger...thanks for posting.


----------



## Sugman

Seize said:


> View attachment 16721775


Looking good! What strap is the blue one?


----------



## Seize

Sugman said:


> Looking good! What strap is the blue one?


Thanks!

It’s a blue canvas strap which I purchased from honcosstraps on eBay. The blue is really vibrant which I love. The bottom of it is leather lined. The only problem with it is that the holes through which the watch buckle tongue go through fray rather easily.


----------



## Sugman

Seize said:


> Thanks!
> 
> It’s a blue canvas strap which I purchased from honcosstraps on eBay. The blue is really vibrant which I love. The bottom of it is leather lined. The only problem with it is that the holes through which the watch buckle tongue go through fray rather easily.


Thanks. I appreciate the response. I’m looking for something that I can get wet that’s a vibrant blue like that.


----------



## gliebig




----------



## My3Sons

One of the few watches that can stand up to a total slobberfest when someone rings the front doorbell.


----------



## rsittner

My3Sons said:


> View attachment 16930119
> 
> 
> One of the few watches that can stand up to a total slobberfest when someone rings the front doorbell.


I think that is part of Breitling’s Quality Release testing…

Randy


----------



## gliebig




----------



## LP49




----------



## LP49




----------



## basculante




----------



## jnoel

I absolutely love the design of the new supercean. Over the last month, it has gotten more comments than any watch in my collection.
My only real complaint is the crown tends to dig into my wrist. Literally the only watch I own that does that.


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## gliebig

Something just arrived this morning. Much earlier than I expected.


----------



## jnoel

Well let’s see inside that box!!


----------



## gliebig

Haha. Had to run out to lunch...


----------



## gliebig

SuperOcean row.


----------



## LP49




----------



## jmerino7

I love mine, got them in black and blue.










Thanks.


----------



## Sugman




----------



## Sugman

jmerino7 said:


> I love mine, got them in black and blue.
> 
> View attachment 16977014
> 
> 
> Thanks.


I like those Tiger straps. I use a black one on my SO, too, when it’s not on the bracelet.

I’ve been thinking about the blue one for my blue SMP, but I’m hung up on whether or not it’s the right shade of blue. Do you have any pics of the blue one in different light? I really like it on your SO.


----------



## gbuergisser

New green SuperOcean









Gesendet von meinem SM-N976B mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jeklotz




----------



## Patrick_PJA

Love my _SuperOcean_. It's maybe not the most common color, but therefore I like it even more. It give great vintage vibes.


----------



## crazyotterhound

Got my new SO 42 today, will join the black and orange versions of the outgoing model:










The bracelet was a cinch to adjust as the screws were not stuck with loctite (unlike some Omega and Oris bracelets). It has quite a bit more bling than the outgoing black dial model and the dial on the new one is a real glossy black. I laughed at the blue Breitling box it arrived in, it was much smaller than I was expecting. Visually the case appears smaller than the old model, but the illusion is probably down to the narrow bezel and shorter lug to lug.


----------



## jenyang

My favorite diver.









Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## LP49




----------



## Sugman

A good trip to Vancouver for the International Commission on Radiological Protection conference…


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

@Sugman welcome to Vancouver! I hope you enjoyed your stay at our beautiful city! Hope you also enjoyed the conference. And nice watch!


----------



## O2AFAC67

MorbidSalmon00 said:


> @Sugman welcome to Vancouver! I hope you enjoyed your stay at our beautiful city! Hope you also enjoyed the conference. And nice watch!


Beautiful city is a vast understatement. Include all of beautiful British Columbia and for me especially, Vancouver Island and Victoria where my family and I stayed a week back in 1993. 💖


----------



## Sugman

MorbidSalmon00 said:


> @Sugman welcome to Vancouver! I hope you enjoyed your stay at our beautiful city! Hope you also enjoyed the conference. And nice watch!


Thanks. The conference was a good one…learned a lot. Made a couple of trips up Georgia and Alberni to hit the watch shops…VC, JLC, Omega, Hublot, Rolex, IWC, Panerai, Tudor. Checked out Breitling, Oris, TAG, Longines, and others at Time and Gold, too. ALMOST bought a SuperOcean Heritage, but just couldn’t make myself do it. No pics of the stores/boutiques, but saw some really nice stuff.

Had a great view from the room.

















Ate lots of good food and drank too much.

























So it was a really good trip!


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## ronsetoe

I am going to start adding to this thread for the next 30 days.
here is one of mine


----------



## rsittner

ronsetoe said:


> I am going to start adding to this thread for the next 30 days.
> here is one of mine
> View attachment 17052252


Beautiful color!


----------



## Dirty John

Do people give a lot of compliments when they see your Superocean Heritage watch?


----------



## Reverend123!

karwath said:


> View attachment 16079094


Mine arrives today. Can't wait.


----------



## ronsetoe

Ok here is another









And another SOH I 42, my first








I will pop up a few more tomorrow


----------



## ronsetoe

Okay I will throw in another 42. A VERY rare cream dial with bronze ceramic. There is another member on the forum that has one but they are few and farrrrrrrrrrrrrrr between. Produced for about 4 months with limited runs, but it is bad a$$$


----------



## ronsetoe

Another SOH I








42 today


----------



## ronsetoe

Another 42 and this one took at least 3 years of searching for the perfect one with full kit. Never released in the USA.
Volcano dial with navy ceramic


----------



## gliebig

Was going to order a rubber strap for my new SO today (price of the buckle...ouch) and noticed there was a pic of the new model with a yellow dial on B's website.

I was looking to add the rubber strap as I purchased mine on the bracelet. Not excited about paying $390 for the clasp. Is it a pain to switch this new style clasp from bracelet to strap when I want to change? Or is it better to bite the bullet and order the full kit?


----------



## ronsetoe

gliebig said:


> and noticed there was a pic of the new model with a yellow dial on B's website.


I saw that as well! I just don't wear my yellow watches enough to justify the $$


----------



## ronsetoe

Another 42 SOH II.
Bronze dial and bronze ceramic


----------



## ronsetoe

OK here is another
SOH II 42 green dial and black ceramic/black rubber mesh with clasp. Pic was taken on Sifnos in Sept after a day of swimming


----------



## Sugman

Trying out a new tropic-style strap from Wolbrook...not too long and pliable. I think it'll work.


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## TT_6SPD_95

I have recently got back into watches after many years of focusing on building and racing cars and have picked up my new Breitling Super Ocean and Breitling Rattrapante.

Below are photos of my new Breitling Super Ocean and below is also an unboxing video.


----------



## GrouchoM

Sugman said:


> Trying out a new tropic-style strap from Wolbrook...not too long and pliable. I think it'll work.
> View attachment 17089011


It looks great! 

Typos courtesy of Samsung Auto-Incorrect


----------



## gliebig

Has anyone seen the new yellow 42 in person?


----------



## atxzizou

Can't stop wearing this recent pick up.









Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Tacticalpanda

Picked this up a month ago. Have been wanting this combo for awhile and one popped up at a decent price so I jumped on it. Has been getting a decent amount of wrist time. Wish this was the 42mm but the 44mm isnt bad as it does feel smaller than a few of my 42mm.


----------



## Koopatroopa0508

Haven’t gotten bored of it at all; best purchase ever. SUG I saw you have it now on a tropic strap. You’re always rocking great combos on here - I should know as I hopped on your style with this watch and strap combo. Happy Soon to be New Years all. 

Cheers 🍻


----------



## Sugman

Koopatroopa0508 said:


> View attachment 17119991
> Haven’t gotten bored of it at all; best purchase ever. SUG I saw you have it now on a tropic strap. You’re always rocking great combos on here - I should know as I hopped on your style with this watch and strap combo. Happy Soon to be New Years all.
> 
> Cheers 🍻


Thanks, man! I try to mix it up every now and then.

Happy New Year to all!


----------



## GMTtwotone

Just a great all day watch


----------



## Kakemonster

Tried on the new superocean 42 mm black dial today. Surprised how much I liked it. Very wearable for a 42mm. 

The design of the minute hand is my biggest gripe though...It is very weird and striking/eye-catching. I fear like I might mistake it for the hour hand at a glance. Might be just something you will get used too. 

The new online yellow edition looks sharp. Curious to see one in the metal.


----------



## trueblue40

Really enjoying mine! So much better looking in the flesh


----------



## Tacticalpanda

TexasTee said:


> View attachment 17047185


Love this combo. Have the heritage ii. But this well be my next purchase.


----------



## JayVaun_Young

Man this thread has inspired me. I need a superocean in my collection!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

